# Johnson/Goehring --Affecting Hunters



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

This is one race that will affect hunting in North Dakota. Johnson is a two time incumbent; Goehring, Vice President of ND Farm Bureau, a two time challenger. The ND Wildlife Federation quizzed both candidates by letter on the trespass law, canned hunts and who would represent the best interests of sportsmen. Full interview at:
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... 805#246805

In a nutshell: Johnson supports the current law, ND Farm Bureau sued the state to overturn it. Goehring is endorsed by a canned hunt owner in the Nov.2 Underwood newspaper. Johnson supports the anti-corporate farm law, Farm Bureau has sought to overturn it.
*
HOW DOES THIS RACE AFFECT YOU AS A SPORTSMAN?*
The ND Farm Bureau passed these resolutions at it's last convention:
Since a U.S. deficit exists and disaster payments are increasing the deficit, we encourage the funding for domestic disasters *be diverted from wildlife and conservation programs. -ID#: 901/06 *
We shall work with townships and counties to develop farmer-friendly, responsible zoning ordinances for animal agriculture. -ID#: 977/06

We support a state pre-emption of environmental regulations with regard to local zoning of AFOs/CAFOs. -ID#: 975/06

We recommend the removal of the "no mow" policy on all state roads because of the danger to wildlife and vehicles. -ID#: 54/06

We believe all zoning authority should be controlled at the township level when the townships choose to do so. -ID#: 669/04

No taxpayer-employed person shall testify before a legislative body unless recognized as such and must testify on their own time and at their own expense unless specifically requested to testify by a legislator and then only when testifying in his/her official employment capacity. -ID#: 498/06

We believe all proposed legislation must be introduced and sponsored by members of the State Legislature only. -ID#: 61/04

We support the elimination of ambient air odor as a regulation on open-air feedlots. -ID#: 836/05

We oppose the development of federal lands management plans with poor information. We recommend that the scientific, economic, sociologic and historic inputs into the development of management plans be of peer review quality. Those directly affected by these management plans must have their inputs given equal weight in this development process. -ID#: 131/06

*We support a net reduction of government-owned land. For every acre acquired, a reduction of two acres should be made and/or for every dollar of value acquired, two dollars of value should be relinquished.* -ID#: 764/05

*We support a no-net gain of government-owned land. *-ID#: 128/05

*We support the sale of federal and state land back to the private sector. -ID#: 649/04 *
*To help reduce the deer population, the Legislature shall allow transferable depredation tags for antler less deer be made available to landowners, in addition to the regular hunting season licenses. *-ID#: 28/06

*We should continue to work through all channels toward the end result of considering all lands as posted and closed to public access unless the landowner grants permission. *-ID#: 542/06

*We support reimbursement by the North Dakota Game & Fish Department to rural communities that suffer revenue loss due to the restrictions placed on out-of-state hunters.* -ID#: 825/05

We support offering excess deer licenses at a discount (half price) or first-come, first-served on free excess licenses. -ID#: 778/05

*We support North Dakota property owners' rights to continue to control all types of hunting on their property. Property owners or lessors shall decide who hunts their land, and if they prefer, to charge a fee to the hunter for that privilege. *-ID#: 159/05

*We support any action to repeal the restrictions on out-of-state hunters with regard to hunting zones.* -ID#: 823/05

*We oppose limiting the number of out-of-state hunters or any difference in season limitations between resident and non-resident hunters. -ID#: 680/04 *

We ask that the USDA maintain funding for the predator control division of the wildlife services department. The control of coyotes, beavers, wolves, mountain lions and other problem animals is a must for ranchers, farmers and others. -ID#: 980/06

*We believe farmers should be allowed to take the necessary steps, including elimination, to keep wildlife from destroying tangible property. -ID#: 938/06 *

We believe the North Dakota Game and Fish Department should continue to fund an aerial hunting program for coyotes. -ID#: 168/04

*We oppose the federal "wild and scenic" designation for any rivers and their tributaries in North Dakota and oppose any wilderness land designations in North Dakota. -ID#: 550/06*

*We believe that all private property should be considered "Posted - No Trespassing" even if signs or other notices are not in existence, unless otherwise designated. -ID#: 160/05*

*We support the efforts of the Northern Plains Public Interest Law Firm in its lawsuit against the state of North Dakota pertaining to the issue of trespass. We encourage the NPPILF to pursue other private property protection issues as they arise. -ID#: 613/04 *

Due to governmental agencies' interest in river corridor preservation, we support the protection of private property rights of landowners against government takings. -ID#: 662/04

*We oppose the Conservation Reserve Program. -ID#: 767/05 *

If CRP is released for emergency haying, the Farm Service Agency should be the lead agency and work primarily with agricultural organizations in determining starting dates and rules for haying CRP. -ID#: 190/04

We support an east end outlet to Devils Lake. -ID#: 178/05

*All land that has been farmed for two out of the last ten years should be exempt from state and federal wetlands regulations. *-ID#: 868/06

*We believe that wetlands or temporary bodies of water in areas of ten acres or less should not be under the jurisdiction of state or federal agencies. -ID#: 569/06*

*We support renewed efforts to develop a locally managed wetland policy that recognizes the interest of private landowners. -ID#: 782/05 *

*We propose that all farmable land be exempt from wetlands designation. -ID#: 736/05 *

*To decrease the threat of West Nile disease, farmers should be able to drain nuisance ponds to eliminate mosquito-breeding habitat. -ID#: 845/05*

*We believe landowners should have the right to consolidate wetlands on their own property. -ID#: 152/04*

*We call on the governor and congressional delegation to enforce the provisions of the lawsuit regarding wetlands delineation on any easement controlled by U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service. -ID#: 650/04 *

*In regard to the Memorandum of Understanding (MOU) between USDA and Ducks Unlimited, we believe FSA should move cautiously in working with Ducks Unlimited or other environmental organizations and should instead work more closely with landowners and producers in regard to environmental issues, including landowners and producers in every phase of policy development. -ID#: 914/06 *

*We should actively pursue and participate in the development of a North Dakota Game and Fish Citizen's Commission made up of at least 50 percent agricultural producers and be elected at the county level. This Citizen's Commission would be responsible, in part, for policy development, conservation programs and budget usage of the North Dakota Game and Fish Department. This Citizen's Commission would replace the current advisory board and would have more statutory control over the department's decisions than the current advisory board. -ID#: 722/05 *
*We believe the state and federal wildlife management areas should not be allowed to use controlled burns until after August 1, the same as CRP rules. -ID#: 772/05*

*We resolve that one dollar from each general game license be distributed to townships for road maintenance due to increased hunter vehicle traffic. Each county would distribute these funds according to certified miles to each township (organized and unorganized). -ID#: 723/05 *

*We recommend that the North Dakota Game & Fish Department and/or U.S. Fish & Wildlife Service should pay agricultural producers for wildlife depredation of crops. The producer would be paid for losses at market price or contract price. -ID#: 806/05*

*Rather than controlled burns, grazing or haying should be used to control grasses on state and federal wildlife management areas. -ID#: 844/05 *

*We believe that local agricultural input must be considered in the development of any wildlife management plan. -ID#: 627/04 *

*We support prohibiting any governmental agencies, such as U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service, from having first purchase or easement rights on land conveyed back or repossessed by the state FSA, other lending agencies, or any government agency. -ID#: 572/06 *

*We believe perpetual easements should be revised whereby all easements are based on a generation, or 20 years, and all payments are on a pro-rata basis over that period of time. With any termination of ownership, easement payments would be returned on that pro-rata basis. -ID#: 972/06 *

*We support an acreage and value cap on state wildlife programs, such as PLOTS, that use private land for public use. These programs should not cause adjacent land values or rental rates to escalate. -ID#: 967/06 *

Compensation for mitigated acres should apply to agricultural acres, as well as for wildlife acres. -ID#: 787/05

*We believe that wildlife property and wetlands should be subject to eminent domain procedures in the same manner as is private property. -ID#: 785/05 *

*We believe that in order to protect a producer from possible violations, all new wildlife easements must be surveyed and recorded and the party receiving the easement should incur the expenses. -ID#: 135/04*
.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like a no brainer to me.
Even Republican sportsman should vote for Johnson..............


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

I don't see how any sportsman or anybody interested in conservation could vote for Doug Goehring. He is the Vice President of the Farm Burea. He had a big hand in drafting this charter.

This is going to be a very close race, every vote will be needed.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

There is way to much negative history between the NDFB and sporting interests to let the fox guard the hen house.

Seems as though the FB won't be satisfied until they have control of the township zoning boards and everything from there on up.

Every vote will count, So get out and vote

Bob


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

They are friggin' nuts. I wonder how many of them accept CRP payments? Quite a few would me my guess.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

This is something that we have all known for quite some time, but for those of you that are reading or hearing this for the first time. Get the word out and make sure you make some of those individuals that don't get to the ballot box, to get out there and make their voice heard.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

> Get the word out and make sure you make some of those individuals that don't get to the ballot box, to get out there and make their voice heard.


The race for Ag Comm. is always hotly contested and often comes down to a few hundred votes. Your vote may very well make the differance.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow! Those are some eye-opening suggestions. I had to reread a few to ensure I understood them correctly. I can't believe some of the ideas out there.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am conservative and when radicals like Goehring call themselves conservatives it really ticks me off, because it tarnishes conservatives. He isn't conservative, he is off somewhere in lala land. I will be voting for Johnson.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

```
We oppose the Conservation Reserve Program. -ID#: 767/05
```
Says it all right there!!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## wiskodie1 (Sep 11, 2006)

way to go dick!!!
nice post
we need more of this type of info in our forums.
thank you 
:beer:


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Ad this morning in the Forum for Goehring....Paid for by an Elk Ranch outfitter.

The guy has skirted this issue every time it comes up on talk radio.

No to Goehring.....Yes to Johnson.

FB is not a friend to ND Sportsmen.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I have passed the e-tree notice on to everyone I know and have talked with many more about the issue. Get the word out!!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Goehring doesn't need to just loose, he needs to be trounced into the dirt. These people need a message they can understand.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Good job sportmen. This is one race that could have hurt a lot of thing that we care about.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Ding Dong, the Witch is Dead! Long live Johnson!

:beer:


----------

